# Maumee white bass



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys i love river fishing but i am relatively new to it. I am planning on using the tri-swivel jig with a jig head and a spinner or another jig head. Now, i am planning on fishing at grand rapids dam or weirs rapids. There are not many still pools at weirs, so do i cast like walleye fishing, cross current, or what?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

You can catch white bass with any technique really. Just swim the grub, spinner, or small crank. Or bounce a jib on the bottom, both work. Inline spinners work great casted downstream and worked slow back upstream cause the current keeps the blade spinning and u can move it slow and keep it working the whole time


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

What size(weight) of spinner works best?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

The smallest you can cast a decent distance depending on what line u use.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Anybody else on the white bass?


----------



## Cat-goes-meoWWW (Mar 10, 2013)

I have had best luck with using 6lb fireline to a three way. Then come off the swivel with 6lb mono to about a 12 inch leader to a 1/16 lead head, and with the other about a 18 to 24 inch leader with a 1/8 lead head. You can put whatever color tails on you choose, however I seem to do great with white tails three inch or two don't seem to matter. I simply do a straight out cast and a slow retrieve.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Cat-goes-meoWWW said:


> I have had best luck with using 6lb fireline to a three way. Then come off the swivel with 6lb mono to about a 12 inch leader to a 1/16 lead head, and with the other about a 18 to 24 inch leader with a 1/8 lead head. You can put whatever color tails on you choose, however I seem to do great with white tails three inch or two don't seem to matter. I simply do a straight out cast and a slow retrieve.


I have a buddy that does the exact same thing. He even gets lucky and catches walleye with that rig too.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Moss is a big issue now. The three way swivel helps keep it off of your jigs.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Headed up that way last Thursday and bombed for the most part. We fished a few places before we finally found a few fish (8). I think if we would of focused on WB when we first got there at 0630 we may have caught more fish.

Terrible fishing for what I was expecting. I am thinking about making the trip again tomorrow but not 100% sure unless I have confirmation of more fish around.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

MDBuckeye said:


> Headed up that way last Thursday and bombed for the most part. We fished a few places before we finally found a few fish (8). I think if we would of focused on WB when we first got there at 0630 we may have caught more fish.
> 
> Terrible fishing for what I was expecting. I am thinking about making the trip again tomorrow but not 100% sure unless I have confirmation of more fish around.


I was there Thursday with a buddy and we left with 10 walleye and about 80 very nice white bass. We also snagged a few walleye and lost several close to the net. My buddy also caught a Channel cat about 15lbs


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Red, way to make a guy feel like... just kiddin. I'd never been to the river before so I didn't have any idea what to expect. I snagged more line and baits left behind than I caught fish. I fished double twisters mainly but started with the floating jig near Blue Grass Island. We moved to Ft. Meigs around 930 or 10.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Yesterday the moss was very bad. Made it hard to fish.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, it shouldn't be too bad once the river goes over 585' after all this rain! Fish will be gone too...sucks!


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys i went out today got a smallie and a white bass but thats all. Has wb run not started yet? Its not over right? I fished jerome rapids- should i try another spot?


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Guess I s/b happy I got 2 WB. LOL. Went to Evergreen Lake & got 21 gills & 3 crappies late in day (7:00 pm)


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys, may be able to go next week, not sure where to go. Should I try Jerome rd rapids or somewhere else? Does that area normally hold a good number of WB?


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

nw1 said:


> Hey guys, may be able to go next week, not sure where to go. Should I try Jerome rd rapids or somewhere else? Does that area normally hold a good number of WB?


If the fish are in, and they should be next week as the river recedes, any spot will hold white bass. I prefer Jerome Rd. because it gets less pressure but Sidecut/Bluegrass is great too.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

homerun said:


> If the fish are in, and they should be next week as the river recedes, any spot will hold white bass. I prefer Jerome Rd. because it gets less pressure but Sidecut/Bluegrass is great too.


What side of bluegrass is better wb fishing?


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

nw1 said:


> What side of bluegrass is better wb fishing?


I enter from Sidecut Metropark and cross to the main channel. It's also good upstream as long as the moss isn't too bad.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

homerun said:


> I enter from Sidecut Metropark and cross to the main channel. It's also good upstream as long as the moss isn't too bad.


Is fishing ok on the sidecut side? Doesnt seem like many people fish there, might be nice without the fishing pressure. Is it too shallow?


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

nw1 said:


> Is fishing ok on the sidecut side? Doesnt seem like many people fish there, might be nice without the fishing pressure. Is it too shallow?


When the main river is really high you can catch WB in Sidecut. Generally, the fishing is much better in the main channel.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

nw1 said:


> Hey guys i went out today got a smallie and a white bass but thats all. Has wb run not started yet? Its not over right? I fished jerome rapids- should i try another spot?


By the way guys that smallie was full of eggs.


----------

